# Train Show Nappenee,In Sat3/14/09



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

Just found out that our club will be at a train show there this Sat. here is a link for where it will be. I will be there about 10am till early afternoon closes at 3 pm. It will have a sign on Highway 6 saying Train Show http://borkholder.com/dv/index.htm

Hap


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Hap! 

I nearly fell out of my chair when I read the title of this post.









Does someone think they are going to sell model trains to the Amish?










Good Chinese place on 6, West side of town, next to Amish Acres. Best Hot & Sour Soup I have ever had. Chinese food, Amish wait staff, Country music on the radio.









Hope you have a great time. Watch out for the buggies.









Craig


----------



## bearswood (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Hap,

Went last year had a great time purchased an engine and cars. Wish i could get there today but can't make it..



George from northern Indiana


----------



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

show had a very good turnout a lot of stuff was sold we had about 200 kids and numerous adults watching our trains running, our club laid out 4 ovals of track and i added 1 of my own so we had 5 seperate tracks going i ran thomas all afternoon on my track. we were set up on the stage in the bldg. I took my oldest gson with me. will post some pics later


----------

